# Do I Have A Chance?



## Noorh (Apr 2, 2014)

Okay, so long story short, I aimed to score really good in my FSC years but could not. So, I have about 82% in Matric and an overall of 65% in FSC (terrible, I know.) I still am giving the UHS MCATS on the 31st and am thinking of applying to Shifa and other private colleges too. 

So, be honest, do I stand a chance to get accepted, like if i score really good on my entrance tests? Please this is like life and death to me.
Also, I have another question, will this UHS MCAT result be useful in private med schools too, like Fauji Foundation or Rhifa or do they have their own entrance tests like Shifa?

Thanks in advance


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, you do qualify for admission and minimum requirement to get into MBBS is 60% according to PMDC.

I think your best bet is to apply into a private college and give some donation and pay the fee straight away. Once the UHS admissions are complete students with higher marks will turn to private medical colleges and then you will miss out.

Just get someone you know in any private college and pay the fee as soon as someone give u a go ahead.

- - - Updated - - -

If you don't get an offer for MBBS then you should seriously consider BDS as well. I think its a great profession for girls and have a great value abroad. People in Pakistan also getting more informed about dentists and going to them regularly.

So rather than wasting a year and doing simple BSc you should go for BDS in case you don't get an offer for MBBS.


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

how to pay the fee, donations?? before test?


----------



## fareeha jabeen (Sep 1, 2014)

m


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

did u get any answer? kindly tell me as well


----------



## Sasha (Sep 4, 2014)

I got aggregate of 67% 
and really wanted to do bds !! I can apply in FMH , CMH , LMDC 
do i stand a chance in any of them !!
i just messed up my MCAT !!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I got aggregate of 67%
> and really wanted to do bds !! I can apply in FMH , CMH , LMDC
> do i stand a chance in any of them !!
> i just messed up my MCAT !!


ONLY in BDS. Not in MBBS at all.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 4, 2014)

masterh said:


> ONLY in BDS. Not in MBBS at all.


Where in BDS ??


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Where in BDS ??


Sharif and LMDC in Lahore. Margalla and IIMDC in Isl/Pindi


----------



## Sasha (Sep 4, 2014)

masterh said:


> Sharif and LMDC in Lahore. Margalla and IIMDC in Isl/Pindi


What about FMH ??
I heard they had random selection last year ??
and people with agg. in 50's got admission


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, their BDS merit is pretty low but, I am not sure about the figures. You may get in, on the very last merit list.


----------



## zahida (Oct 1, 2014)

i have secured 962 in matric, 841 in fsc n only 510 in mcat.. , i have really messed it up ...but do i have a chance to get admission in any private med college ? like in any of these ???? CMH ,FMH,SHALAMAR , AKHTARSAEED, SHARIF ,AVICENNA ,(LMDC) ,RASHID LATIF , CENTRAL PARKS ,AMNA INAYAT ? if yes, please guide, i will be really thankful .


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

masterh said:


> Sharif and LMDC in Lahore. Margalla and IIMDC in Isl/Pindi


dont u want to guide me 
i asked many questions from u but u dont reply 
thats not fair 
being a senior u should guide me too


----------

